# Shoeing the younger horse for the first time?



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I just got off the phone with my farrier. He’s going to call me back this coming Sunday to set an appointment for either Monday or Tuesday to get both my 15 year old mare and my 3 year old gelding’s front hooves shod. I did talk to him, and he agreed that my gelding will probably benefit more with just front shoes instead of being shod all around since its his front hooves that give him slight problems on rocky areas and not his back and he agreed that my mare should be able to handle front shoes perfectly considering when I first got her we rode with just front shoes for a long while and she did fine.

Anyway, I’m not concerned with my mare, as she’s an old pro at shoeing... but my gelding has never been shod and the last time my farrier trimmed him was over a year ago (I’ve been doing his trimming and just having my farrier look at his hooves and instruct me on what to work on). I’ve been virtually the only person messing with his hooves. He’s perfect for me to trim and pick his hooves out... but I’ve never worked on getting him used to the sensations and vibrations that go along with shoeing.

My farrier asked me about this and when I told him that I hadn’t really worked with him a lot on the shoeing aspect of it, he told me to get a hammer or a big rock and start working with him with it... picking up his hooves and holding them up for a few long minutes and get him used to the tapping of the rock/hammer on his hoof. He also said to get one of my mares old shoes and a hammer and once he’s ok to tap his bare hoof with it, start tapping the hammer against the shoe.

What else can I do to make sure that my gelding behaves for shoeing? I adore my farrier (he’s the best one I’ve ever used, he’s funny, he gives training advice and will ride my horses to access their training, and he’s relatively cheap... according to him, it’ll be between $30 and $35 for front shoes per horse).


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Britt said:


> he’s relatively cheap... according to him, it’ll be between $30 and $35 for front shoes per horse).


 
He gave you great advice, That is how I do young horses too. I do this routine daily for about a week and then nail the shoes on. 
As for price he is again right on. $30-$35 is cheap.
You have a nice guy there, hang onto him.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Britt said:


> ...and he’s relatively cheap... according to him, it’ll be between $30 and $35 for front shoes per horse).


Very cheap! That's the price of a trim around here.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Very cheap! That's the price of a trim around here.


A trim here is $42 and tax.
A reset of 4 is $152 and tax.
The amish here charge $20 for a reset of 4


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

RiosDad said:


> A trim here is $42 and tax.
> A reset of 4 is $152 and tax.
> The amish here charge $20 for a reset of 4


Yikes! Glad we have some tough, low maintenance mares that I trim myself and are comfortable going barefoot everywhere!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Dang... It's amazing how all the prices vary...


I'm going to wait for about an hour (I just woke up) and then get my boy out and start working with him with the sounds and sensations and stuff.

I want my gelding to behave perfectly because my farrier is such an awesome person... I don't want him to have any trouble... lol.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Yikes! Glad we have some tough, low maintenance mares that I trim myself and are comfortable going barefoot everywhere!


You are lucky. I run alot of miles over very rough footing and my guy would wear out his feet in short order without steel shoes.
I tried aluminum for fun and they lasted a week. Steel shows excessive wear in 8 weeks. No way I have the option of going bare.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I know this is under training & you're not asking, but just remember(or learn) the potential 'side effects' of shoeing & be judicial with shoeing your young boy especially, as he's not finished developing yet.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

RiosDad said:


> You are lucky. I run alot of miles over very rough footing and my guy would wear out his feet in short order without steel shoes.


You might be surprised... and at how quickly steel wears compared to good rubber.:wink:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

loosie said:


> You might be surprised... and at how quickly steel wears compared to good rubber.:wink:


What does good rubber have to do with it??? I will not run boots. To me they are clumsy?? An added bother when saddling , expensive and I need traction devices 24/7 in the winter. I will not put a barefoot horse out in the winter pastures with all that ice without studs.
So rubber is not an option, aluminum shoes wear out in a week so steel shoes are the only option for me.
I have also seen the screw in studs on boots and think they are actually too agressive. Also a horse wearing studs can easily cork himself so instead of pressed in studs I use Borium or Drill tec.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My problem with my horses rubber "booties" was that she kicks them off if I go any faster than a walk. There's nothing wrong with plain old steel shoes. =]

Here, at least with my farrier, it's $40 for a trim, $75 for a half shoe, and $90 for a full shoe. My mare used to have a farrier before I got her that only charged $20 for a full shoe, which would have been great if he knew what he was doing.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Here, at least with my farrier, it's $40 for a trim, $75 for a half shoe, and $90 for a full shoe. My mare used to have a farrier before I got her that only charged $20 for a full shoe, which would have been great if he knew what he was doing.


I'm lucky in the fact that I have been shoing for over 20 years so keeping my boy shod is only $3.70 for a pair of shoes and 7 cents per nail.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As long as the shoeing is done properly, there should be no ill effects of wearing shoes. I know lots of horses that spend their lives in shoes and never have a single hoof problem. Sounds like you have one heck of a good farrier, keep ahold of him.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

RiosDad said:


> What does good rubber have to do with it??? ....I need traction devices 24/7 in the winter. I will not put a barefoot horse out in the winter pastures with all that ice without studs.


Not trying to tell you what to do, just prompting/reminding you on considering all factors, make informed decisions, that's all! That's the best any of us can do, whether we come to the same conclusions or not!:wink:

Rubber has a lot to do with it when considering wear actually. One reason cars have rubber, not steel wheels... If it's too dangerous to put a horse out without studs in winter, how's your young boy(& all those other horses the world over) survived till now??:?:lol: <TIC>

'There's nothing wrong with conventional steel shoes'.... I disagree with that comment *generally*, from the point of view of the health of the horse. BUT it depends on many factors & I also don't believe shoes are _necessarily_ bad for a horse, if they're applied right, not left on too long, not applied to damaged feet, etc etc. IOW, there are a lot of 'side effects' from shoes but they can generally be minimised or avoided through good management. One of the considerations I feel is important is avoiding or minimising the use of shoes before a horse's feet have matured.

Now I'll get back off my box & let y'all do what you feel is best for your horses! Just hopefully provided some food for thought. Cheers!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

loosie said:


> If it's too dangerous to put a horse out without studs in winter, how's your young boy(& all those other horses the world over) survived till now??:?:lol: <TIC>
> 
> !


We plow the lane way. The horses are lead down said laneway every morning and every night, to and from the barn. It turns into glare ice. The horses are fed from a feeder, all the snow is trampled down , again it turns to glare ice. Wild horses I assume don't eat in the same spot month after month or walk plowed laneways

I lead 4 guys out daily and often lean on them for support but come this winter I will have studs of my own. My wife bought me a pair of clamp on studs like mountain climbers use for traction only not as aggressive.:lol:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If more people prepared thier horses the way the OP is doing there would be a lot less crippled horseshoers. Everyone should remember that training your horse to have his feet handled is YOUR responsibility not your farriers!


----------

